# Welche Rolle zu alter Rute? Ausrüstung für den Anfang?



## Calwyn (19. September 2015)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich bin zur Zeit dabei meinen Angelschein zu machen und habe seit ich klein war quasi nicht mehr gefischt. Für den Anfang will ich mal ein paar Forellenpuffs abklappern (Spinner o.ä.), mal etwas Posenfischen (Weißfische, Karpfen?) in Seen, evtl mal eine Spintour auf Barsch/Zander im Main/Rhein und evtl mal einen Hecht. Einfach mal ausprobieren was mir Spaß macht. Dass das alles nicht mit einer Rute bzw einem Setup geht ist mir klar. Geht das allerdings mit zwei Ruten?

Eine Rute habe ich noch von damals, die gab es mal zu einem Fisch und Fang Abo, die Rolle von damals ist aber praktisch hinüber (dreckig wie Sau und läuft nicht mehr, war aber eh ein Noname Teil). Die Rute ist eine: 

Cormoran Traveller Tele Mini-Spin WG 20-50g 2.70m

Reicht die schon für Gufi Angeln auf Zander im Main oder Rhein? Oder "nur" für Barsch und Forelle? Welche Rolle mit welcher Schnur würdet ihr empfehlen?

Was wäre eine Rute+Rolle die ich mir zusätzlich kaufen kann um den Rest abzudecken um für den Anfang gut aufgestellt zu sein? Gibt es eigentlich Rollen bei denen man quasi nur den Kopf wechseln muss und so schnell zwischen 2-3 verschiedenen Schnüren wechseln zu können ohne neu aufspulen zu müssen? Oder wäre es cleverer erstmal auf was zu verzichten und lieber über kurz oder lang eine dritte Rute zu kaufen?

Sicher schon zum Hundersten mal gefragt.  Alles zusammen würden mir so um die 100 Euro vorschweben für eine Zusatzrute und 2 Rollen. Wenn das ein paar Euro mehr werden und ich dafür deutlich besseres Zeug kriege, auch recht.


----------



## siloaffe (19. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Rolle zu alter Rute? Ausrüstung für den Anfang?*

HmJaNe...... 

Also den Stock kenn ich net aber von den Angaben her taugt das ding zum Forellenangeln, Spinner/Blinker/Wobbler müsste auch gehen nur das geziehlte Zanderangeln mim Gummi dürfte nicht wirklich funktionieren! 

Würde für den Anfang ne 3000er James Cook TS Custom rauf machen Fische die Selber und Vergleichbares kostet von anderen Marken locker 150-200€ http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/James-Cook-TS-Custom-FD 

Allerdings wird die ohne E-Spule verkauft was ne E-Spule kostet musst beim Bode erfragen! 

Dals 2. Rute ne Feeder um 3,60-3,90m wg ca. 180g damit hast du Das meiste abgedeckt und kannst erst mal gucken was dir liegt.

Bei der Schnur musst gucken, zum Spinnen kann ich die Spiderwire ultracast empfehlen, evtl guckst mal was dein "Hausdealer" so empfiehlt....


----------



## Calwyn (19. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Rolle zu alter Rute? Ausrüstung für den Anfang?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> HmJaNe......
> 
> Also den Stock kenn ich net aber von den Angaben her taugt das ding zum Forellenangeln, Spinner/Blinker/Wobbler müsste auch gehen nur das geziehlte Zanderangeln mim Gummi dürfte nicht wirklich funktionieren!
> 
> ...



Danke schon mal, klingt schon nicht so schlecht.  Würdest Du die Rolle für beide Ruten empfehlen?


----------



## siloaffe (19. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Rolle zu alter Rute? Ausrüstung für den Anfang?*

Machbar aber nicht optimal. 
Besser Wäre ne 4500-6000er Feeder/Karpfenrolle auf die Feederrute


----------



## Calwyn (19. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Rolle zu alter Rute? Ausrüstung für den Anfang?*

Mal zusammen gefasst:

Dann hätte ich die "kleine" Rute mit Rolle für leichtes Spinnfischen auf Barsch, Forelle und kleine Hechte mit Spinnern, Wobblern etc.

Die "große" Rute dann im Prinzip für Zander mit Gufi, Karpfen, Spinnangeln auf Hecht usw. - anpassen könnte ich die dann noch mit wechselnden Spitzen o.ä. und verschiedenen Ersatzrollen?


----------



## Holz Hecht (20. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Rolle zu alter Rute? Ausrüstung für den Anfang?*



Calwyn schrieb:


> Die "große" Rute dann im Prinzip für Zander mit Gufi



Hallo, 
ganz ehrlich, schlag dir das mit den Gummi Zandern am besten aus dem Kopf, mit der 3,9 m Rute zu Jiggen ist schon ne Herausforderung (schon alleine weil die Aktion viel zu schwabbelig ist). 

Ich an deiner Stelle würde mir eine Spinnrute mit 30 g Wurfgewicht und Spitzenaktion holen. Mit der kannst du dann auf Forelle, Weißfisch und Karpfen mit Pose, Barsch, Hecht und Zander (im Stillwasser) und Aal (auch Stillwasser, auch wenn die Rute dann nicht optimal ist(eigentlich zu schwach))

Schau dir doch mal die Effzett Pro Zander von der D.A M an.. 

Wir für den Anfang sicherlich ganz tauglich sein.

Als Extratipp: Ließ hier im Forums doch einfach mal ein Paar Themen zu deinen Verschiedenen Fischarten die du beangeln möchtest durch...

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall Ganz viel Spaß am Wasser :vik:


----------



## mieze691 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Rolle zu alter Rute? Ausrüstung für den Anfang?*

Hallo 
Schau dich um vielleicht tuts für den Anfang auch ne gebrauchte Ausrüstung, es sind so viele die ihr Hobby aufgeben da ist für kleines Geld meistens viel zu haben.
Gruß Chris


----------



## seppl184 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Rolle zu alter Rute? Ausrüstung für den Anfang?*



Calwyn schrieb:


> Mal zusammen gefasst:
> 
> Dann hätte ich die "kleine" Rute mit Rolle für leichtes Spinnfischen auf Barsch, Forelle und kleine Hechte mit Spinnern, Wobblern etc.
> 
> ...



Als Anfänger würde ich dir überhaupt keine Gummifische empfehlen. Lieber was zum "durchleiern" wie die genannten Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler......die Bisserkennung ist damit viel leichter.


----------



## Angler9999 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Rolle zu alter Rute? Ausrüstung für den Anfang?*

2 Ruten und eine Rolle mit E-Spule zusammen für ~100€.

Sänger Pro-T Black 10-30 gr 
http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-u-t-e...-und-10.html?gclid=CJXrquXmhcgCFVEYGwodFkkEOA


Sänger Pro-T Black 20-60 gr. in 2,40m 2,70 m

http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/sea...esc=on&keywords=Pro-t+Black+Spin&cat=&x=0&y=0

Alternativ eine Feederrute vom Händler des Vertrauens.

Als Rolle, eine die hier im Bereich "günstig kaufen" oft genannt wird.

Es ist nicht einfach aus der Ferne was zu Empfehlen.
Die Sänger fische ich auch, neben auch hochwertigere Ruten. Kann sie also auch wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Rolle zu alter Rute? Ausrüstung für den Anfang?*



seppl184 schrieb:


> Als Anfänger würde ich dir überhaupt keine Gummifische empfehlen. Lieber was zum "durchleiern" wie die genannten Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler......die Bisserkennung ist damit viel leichter.



Ich gehe da noch weiter,den ganzen Spinnkram vorerst abhaken und sich nach bestandener Prüfung auf Basics konzentrieren..dem Fang von Brassen,Rotaugen und Co.z.B.

Anfangsinvestition wäre mit neuer Rolle,Schnur und Kleinkram überschaubar und kann ja bei später geplanten Anschaffungen auch weiter genutzt werden.

Simple Grund-oder Posenmontage an die vorhandene Tele und ab dafür..sowas fängt auch anno 2015 immer noch seine Fische,wetten?


Gerade zu Beginn der "richtigen" Anglerlaufbahn ist es wichtig, überhaupt Fische zu fangen.
Schneller Erfolg motiviert da ungemein.Weissfische gehen eigentlich immer.Bringt Fun,Selbstvertrauen und baut vor allem Routine und prakt.erlerntes für die Folgezeit auf.

Sich spezialisieren und Geld raushauen kann der TE ja im Folgejahr immer noch.


----------



## Andal (20. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Rolle zu alter Rute? Ausrüstung für den Anfang?*



> Ich gehe da noch weiter,den ganzen Spinnkram vorerst abhaken und sich nach bestandener Prüfung auf Basics konzentrieren..dem Fang von Brassen,Rotaugen und Co.z.B.



So lernt man das Angeln von Grund auf. Aber es ist ja so uncool, sich wie ein alter Sack ans Wasser zu setzen und so zu angeln. Raubfische muss man fangen, wenn man wer sein will. Das schmieren die Medien doch pausenlos jedem an die Backe. Versuchen zu laufen, bevor man auch nur einen Schritt gehen kann, das ist die Devise und die spült den Anbietern die Euronen bequem in die Taschen. Es ist nach deren Ansicht vollkommen unnötig, erst zu lernen, was so abgeht. Hauptsache ist sich laufend mit möglichst sinnbefreiten Neuerungen einzudecken. 

Aber wie will man ein guter Raubfischangler werden, wenn man keinen Plan hat, wie sich die Nahrung der Raubfische verhält, das verschweigen die Herrschaften wohlweislich. Sinnloser Ramsch könnte ja so in den Regalen liegenbleiben.

Also ihr Einsteiger kauft ein, je mehr, desto viel besser. Auf Basiswissen und eigene Lernerfolge ist gepfiffen. Nur der Spinnfischer, der pausenlos einkauft, ist cool und voll im Trend!


----------



## Calwyn (20. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Rolle zu alter Rute? Ausrüstung für den Anfang?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ich gehe da noch weiter,den ganzen Spinnkram vorerst abhaken und sich nach bestandener Prüfung auf Basics konzentrieren..dem Fang von Brassen,Rotaugen und Co.z.B.
> 
> Anfangsinvestition wäre mit neuer Rolle,Schnur und Kleinkram überschaubar und kann ja bei später geplanten Anschaffungen auch weiter genutzt werden.
> 
> ...



Ehrlich? So rein vom Gefühl hätte ich jetzt gesagt, dass Faul zum Zander oder Spinnfischen deutlich einfacher ist als die ganze Posen und Grundfischangelei inklusive Anfüttern usw. - das sage ich jetzt aber als quasi Laie mit etwas Youtube schauen. 

Ich nehme die Tipps gerne an - würde denn die Telerute für Grund und Posenfischen auf Brassen etc. im Main o.ä. reichen? Ist ja auch "nur" 2.70 m.

Nur damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen: Fisch ist Fisch, ob ich da jetzt erstmal Weißfische o.ä. raus hole oder nicht ist egal.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Rolle zu alter Rute? Ausrüstung für den Anfang?*



Calwyn schrieb:


> Ehrlich? So rein vom Gefühl hätte ich jetzt gesagt, dass Faul zum Zander oder Spinnfischen deutlich einfacher ist als die ganze Posen und Grundfischangelei inklusive Anfüttern usw. - das sage ich jetzt aber als quasi Laie mit etwas Youtube schauen.



Faul zum Zander ist entgegen der Wortwahl alles andere als faul.

Bevor du da regelm.fängst,hat Petrus eine Menge an vorheriger Zeitinvestition gesetzt.

Spinnfischen ist einfach?Gibt an den hiesigen Kanälen Angler,welche verzweifelt ihrem ersten ersponnenen Barsch nachlaufen.
Ich glaube,die könnten 24 Std.am Wasser verbringen und gingen trotzdem leer aus.[emoji3] 

Und das,obwohl die Bestände gut sind.Andere fangen.Weil diese Leute wissen wann,wo und womit[emoji6]

Die könnten dir von ihrem Stammgewässer aus dem Stegreif heraus eine Tiefenkarte zeichnen.
Inkl.Kanten,Hängerfallen und Muschelbänken.Spinnfischen bedeutet primär fühlen(!),es ist ein taktiles fischen das ein recht hohes Maß an Konzentration und Erfahrung benötigt.Steinkontakt oder Anfasser..hmm?

Schon zu lange überlegt,weg isser[emoji3] 

Erfolgreiches Spinnfischen ist mehr, als einen Mepps oder GuFi ins Blaue zu feuern und dann zu hoffen.Wie Andal schon Sinngem. schrieb,um Räuber fangen zu können,muss man zuerst verstehen wie Räuber aber auch deren potentielle Beute ticken.

Denn wenn einige wichtige Faktoren nicht passen,heisst es am Ende der Tour für den Unerfahrenen "Die Hoffnung starb zuletzt"[emoji51] 

Klar gehen 2.70 m für den Anfang, zum "warmlaufen" und erstem prakt.reinschnuppern.

Meist reicht im Fluss Wurftechnisch der Bereich der ersten Kante.Solange die Rute die Montage da ablegen kann,wo es "heiss"ist und die Strömung vom benötigten Gewicht da keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht,geht das schon.Kein Optimum aber durchaus Fischfangtauglich.

Geht hier ja nicht um Massenfänge unter evtl.schwierigsten Bedingungen beim  Wettkampf..ähm,halt.. Hegefischen[emoji4] 

Ich hatte Anfang der 90er nach 5 Jahren Pause nur noch 'ne alte 2.40er Hechtspinne(Vollglas￼ ) samt Rolle und Schnur
im Fundus.Wollte aber partout zum Neustart was an Weissfisch fangen.
Egal,dann wird halt improvisiert.

Laufblei,Perle,Karabiner..Fertigvorfach mit 0.20er Mono und 10er Haken dran(an 0.35er Hauptschnur￼ )
4 Maden angeködert,auf die Strömungskante geschlenzt,3 Futterballen auf Paniermehlbasis rein und ein leicht beschwertes Ü-Ei in die Schnur.

Setzen,warten..nach 10 min.schlug der "Delkim für Arme" an und der erste von 11 Brassen sagte guten Tag.


----------



## Calwyn (20. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Rolle zu alter Rute? Ausrüstung für den Anfang?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Faul zum Zander ist entgegen der Wortwahl alles andere als faul.
> 
> Bevor du da regelm.fängst,hat Petrus eine Menge an vorheriger Zeitinvestition gesetzt.
> 
> ...



Mh das würde sogar mit der alten Rolle hier noch gehen, gerade etwas gesäubert. Scheint noch zu laufen. Nur die Schnur die drauf ist sollte nach der Zeit vermutlich gewechselt werden, weiß eh nicht mal was das für eine ist. Kannst du da was empfehlen? 0.2er klar drauf und gut?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Rolle zu alter Rute? Ausrüstung für den Anfang?*

Solange die Rolle Größentechnisch passt und noch hakelfrei läuft,spricht nichts dagegen.

Teste mal die Rollenbremse,Bremse zu,Rolle über die Schnur halten, nach und nach die Bremse öffnen.Im Optimalfall wandert die Rolle ruckfrei gegen die Bremse abwärts.

Schnurlaufröllchen/Lager ok und leichtgängig?

Eine 0.25er Mono dürfte da als Allroundkompromiss passen


----------



## rhinefisher (21. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Rolle zu alter Rute? Ausrüstung für den Anfang?*

Hi!
Die Rute ist als Universalstock eigentlich ganz brauchbar; ne 3000er Shimano Catana kostet nicht viel, und ist ebenfalls recht gut.
Dazu eine 22-25er Damyl Tectan oder Broxxline und los gehts... .
Petri


----------



## Darket (21. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Rolle zu alter Rute? Ausrüstung für den Anfang?*

Als einer der von Andal beschriebenen Deppen, möchte ich mich seiner Empfehlung ungeteilt anschließen. Ich habe auch den Fehler gemacht, direkt mit der Kunstköderangelei anzufangen. Gäbe es in Berlin nicht das Kunstköderverbot während der Schon Zeit zwischen Januar und Mai, wäre ich wahrscheinlich immer noch am völlig erfolglosen Spinnen und würde jeden 15er Barsch feiern. Ich habe letzten Winter aus der Not heraus mit dem Feedern angefangen und kann jedem Mitanfänger das nur ans Herz legen. Ich finde das Recht einsteigerfreundlich, auch wenn die Profis aus dem Bereich natürlich mit diversen Feinheiten da noch deutlich größere Erfolge feiern. Aber nach einem halben Jahr des Schneiderns beim Spinnen, habe ich so Anfang des Jahres meine ersten Fische gefangen und bin durch das erworbene Wissen definitiv auch vom lausigen zum schlechten Spinnangler aufgestiegen |supergri. Selbiges Wissen erwirbt man natürlich auch bei jeder anderen Art des Freidfischangelns, ich fand und finde das Feederangeln nur sehr gut erlernbar (wobei ich immer noch jedes mal lerne). Und ich habe so schön alles mögliche gefangen, nicht nur Friedfisch. Auch Aal, Barsch und Hecht waren schon dabei. 
Ich verstehe aber auch den Reiz des Spinnangelns auch für Einsteiger. Es sollte aber bewusst sein, dass es da echt zu viel Frustration am Anfang kommen wird. Die hier genannten Rufen hätte ich auch schon mal in der Hand. Die Sänger Pro T Black nur im Laden und ich fand die sehr geil, v.a. für den Preis. Die DAM Effzett Pro Zander habe ich auch (F&F Abo) und halte die zwar für eine schöne Rufe, aber nicht unbedingt für das was draufsteht. Für Gummi finde ich die nicht straff genug, obwohl ich mittlerweile kein Freund von zu harten Stöcken mehr bin. Für Blechköder oder auch Wobbler aber echt zu gebrauchen, auch wenn ich sie kaum noch nutze.


----------



## Andal (21. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Rolle zu alter Rute? Ausrüstung für den Anfang?*

Vielen Dank für die Bestätigung! #6

Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass das Feedern zu den Angelarten gehört, bei denen man stumpf und stundenlang vor seiner Rute brütet und darauf wartet, dass vielleicht endlich etwas passieren wird, oder nicht.

Feedern gehört, neben dem Trotting (was ich für gänzlich anfängerungeeignet halte) mit die aktivste Art des Friedfischangelns mit einer Wurfrute überhaupt. Und wenn man es in der englischen Form, dem Ledgering betreibt, dann kann man damit genau so Strecke machen, wie ein Spinnfischer.


----------



## exil-dithschi (21. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Rolle zu alter Rute? Ausrüstung für den Anfang?*



Darket schrieb:


> Als einer der von Andal beschriebenen Deppen, möchte ich mich seiner Empfehlung ungeteilt anschließen. Ich habe auch den Fehler gemacht, direkt mit der Kunstköderangelei anzufangen.


ja, ich denke auch, das ist so ein bißchen wie bei mathe das kleine 1X1, klar kannst du auch mit der integralrechnung anfangen wenn dir das einer erklärt, aber im weiteren verlauf fehlt dir was.
mein kumpel fing auch vor zwei jahren erst an, im netz schlau gemacht sah er sich schon tonnenweise hecht&zander aus dem wasser heben.
bis ich dem erst mal erklärt hatte wie man vernünftig auslotet...


----------



## Lajos1 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Rolle zu alter Rute? Ausrüstung für den Anfang?*

Hallo,

hinzu kommt, dass man beim Spinnfischen schon einigermaßen Werfen können sollte und zwar in Weite und Genauigkeit, das spart manchen Abriss und führt (natürlich nicht allein) auch zum Erfolg. Zumindest hin- und wieder.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Calwyn (21. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Rolle zu alter Rute? Ausrüstung für den Anfang?*

Vielen Dank schon mal für die guten Tipps.  Dann wird es wohl eifnach die alte Rute und die alte Rolle bleiben und dann ab an den Main oder so zum Grundangeln für den Anfang. Denke ich hole mir noch eine neue Rolle mit Geflecht um dann zumindest hin und wieder mal einen Wobbler/Spinner o.ä. zu baden. :vik:

Hier kam ja schon mal die Kante zur Fahrrinne zur Sprache. Wie finde ich heraus wo die ist? Loten? Geht das einfach mit meiner Rute (diverse Tutorials erzählen, dass man ne extra Rute nehmen soll und Geflecht etc. pp).

Feeder vs. Grundangeln unterscheidet sich ja im Grunde "nur", dass man beim Feeder statt Blei einen bebleiten Futterkorb an die Angel hängt, oder?


----------



## Andal (21. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Rolle zu alter Rute? Ausrüstung für den Anfang?*

Die Strömungskante kannst du ganz einfach an der Wasseroberfläche sehen. Sie ist dort, wo die Hauptströmung sichtbar in eine geringere Strömung übergeht. Die Strömung ist an der Oberfläche übrigens auch immer schneller, als am Grund.



> Feeder vs. Grundangeln unterscheidet sich ja im Grunde "nur", dass man beim Feeder statt Blei einen bebleiten Futterkorb an die Angel hängt, oder?



Jein. Für einen Anfänger sage ich mal der Einfachheit halber ja. Beim einfachen Grundangeln wirfst du weniger oft aus und das auf einen unbefütterten, oder per Hand angelegten Angelplatz. Beim richtigen Feedern geht es schon sehr viel aktiver zur Sache, da ja Futter ausbringen und Köder auslegen gleichzeitig und vor allem in einem viel schnelleren Takt geschieht.

Mach dich jetzt mal nicht gleich kopfscheu und lass es einfach ruhig angehen. Du wirst zwangsläufig deine Erfahrungen machen, was sehr wichtig ist und gleichzeitig tun sich neue Fragen auf. Immer schön eines nach dem anderen. #h


----------



## Bleizange (21. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Rolle zu alter Rute? Ausrüstung für den Anfang?*

Und wenn du den Spitzenring durch einen mit Gewinde ersetzt, dann kannst du für das leichte Grundangeln eine Quivertip einschrauben. Ist vielleicht für die von dir genannten Flüße zu fein, aber wenn du es mal an einem See auf Grund und ohne Pose versuchen möchtest die besser Wahl zur Bisserkennung. Die Schwingspitze sollte ich vielleicht auch noch nennen.


----------

